# BMW Clean Diesel Superbowl commercial



## ZQQM (Aug 31, 2010)

Just played on the commercial break. Featured a blue 335d. Pretty cool.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

It's the first BMW diesel commercial I've seen. I liked the trucker who coughed out diesel smoke. :thumbup:


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

Was that the first BMW diesel commercial ever?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Bimmer App


----------



## tef9999 (Feb 7, 2011)

*tef999*

BMW ran 524d commercials in the mid 80"s!


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

dll2k4 said:


> Was that the first BMW diesel commercial ever?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Bimmer App


here's an old one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ty92wGJ-_H8&feature=related


----------



## trz (Feb 22, 2010)

The commercial


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

was def cool to see the big D in a comercial during the superbowl!! Kinda makes one feel like a trend setter to already have one in the garage!!


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

trz said:


> The commercial


Thanks for the link, funny to see merc owners trying to bash the car, even a Volvo guy tried to chime in with some BS about the C30 being better lol.


----------



## trz (Feb 22, 2010)

magbarn said:


> Thanks for the link, funny to see merc owners trying to bash the car, even a Volvo guy tried to chime in with some BS about the C30 being better lol.


I haven't read the comments, but from my limited knowledge, the BMW diesel seems more reliable than the Merc. I have a 2008 Grand Cherokee in which I could have gotten a Merc 3L diesel but there just seemed to be problems with that engine, turbo and tranny along with so-so performance so I got a gasser instead. I've seen no such comments about BMW's diesel so we just placed an ED 335d order to replace my wide's 330xi.


----------



## HoustonScott (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm not sure of all the new diesels talking about what was. Most younger drivers were not even born when diesels were so called dirty, stinky and slow. Most of their experience with diesels is with road trucks, pickups, or none. I know there has been a revolution in high pressure diesels but lets get the benefits out there not that they are not dirty, stinky, and slow, NOW. 

HS


----------



## MrBonus (Jun 26, 2010)

HoustonScott said:


> I'm not sure of all the new diesels talking about what was. Most younger drivers were not even born when diesels were so called dirty, stinky and slow. Most of their experience with diesels is with road trucks, pickups, or none. I know there has been a revolution in high pressure diesels but lets get the benefits out there not that they are not dirty, stinky, and slow, NOW.
> 
> HS


Most younger drivers aren't the target demographic with $50,000 to spend on a new car.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Finally I see ad for 335d after 2.5yrs of launch.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

trz said:


> I haven't read the comments, but from my limited knowledge, the BMW diesel seems more reliable than the Merc. I have a 2008 Grand Cherokee in which I could have gotten a Merc 3L diesel but there just seemed to be problems with that engine, turbo and tranny along with so-so performance so I got a gasser instead. I've seen no such comments about BMW's diesel so we just placed an ED 335d order to replace my wide's 330xi.


I have see a lot of MB owners in forums saying how the Blutec engine is more a throw away engine after a couple 100k miles v. the older CDI engine. Something about rebuildability of the engines, nothing I committed to memory since I always figure something else on the cars will break long before the engines and be too expensive to bother fixing.


----------



## HoustonScott (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah if you want a diesel MB the 2006 last year of the e class with the straight six, that maybe the best diesel engine ever put in a automobile. 

HS


----------



## bigslickak (Jun 29, 2007)

HoustonScott said:


> Yeah if you want a diesel MB the 2006 last year of the e class with the straight six, that maybe the best diesel engine ever put in a automobile.
> 
> HS


A guy at my work just bought one of these. He has a long commute and was looking for something decent on gas. He saw my 335d when I got it and liked it, but it was out of his price range. I suggested he look at other diesels, and he ended up with 2005 E class diesel with low miles. It's definitely louder than our 335d's, but still drives great.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a really long commute as well and have entertained the idea of buying a used CDI for it in the past. Never got serious enough though to go and test drive any of them to get impressions. One of the "soccer moms" at my kids school has a CDI GL that I routinely hear idling and at idle it at least does not seem much or any different noise wise than my 335d.


----------



## HoustonScott (Sep 19, 2010)

What makes these so desirable is the straight six in the 05,06 models. You get the cast iron block with the AL head. Four vales and twin cams. High pressure system and no AG blue stuff. It will run on any fuel. That engine is in a modern body with all the latest stuff. Those are some of the best diesel engines ever made, the BMW engine may be in a performance view but just plan old last forever stuff that MB straight six of 05,06 is a fantastic engine. 

HS


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think they maybe sold them past 06 or at least used the badging. I saw a 2008 CDI GL on the used lot at the dealership not too long ago.


----------



## HoustonScott (Sep 19, 2010)

2007 was the first year of the new all AL V6, not as good as the straight six with cast iron block. 

HS


----------

